# Iron Sights Help Please



## Wehtam1977 (Jan 3, 2018)

Happy Easter to everyone who reads this. 

Now on to my question:

I'm looking for some good quality iron sights for a Palmetto State Armory KS-47 that I bought yesterday. I want something that is good quality and not Magpul. I love Magpul products but want to explore other options out there. Do any of you have any advice on non-magpul iron sights that are of good quality and a reasonable price? I talked to someone I know and they said that Daniel Defense makes good ones, but I looked them up and they are on the high end of what I want to spend. 

Thank you for your help. 

Mathew B.


----------

